

GCHQ: the web is a terrrorist's command-and-control network - gerty
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/c89b6c58-6342-11e4-8a63-00144feabdc0.html

======
higherpurpose
Ironically, so is GCHQ's, if not more so. It's interesting to watch all of
these statements from those empowering the surveillance states. It's almost
like they use Newspeak on purpose. Truth is the enemy, the Internet is a
terrorist tool!

